# Coffee Maker



## OutbackPM

I have been looking for a good under counter space saver coffee maker and the list is rather short. The newer Black and decker one has very bad reviews but I saw this one that looks the ticket if a little on the expensive side.

Has anyone seen or bought one?

http://www.contoure.com/built-in-coffee-makers.htm


----------



## California Jim

I installed this B&D unit from Camping World last summer and have had good luck with it so far. It's nice to be able to program the coffee so it's ready when you wake up


----------



## battalionchief3

Smells great......tastes like burned beans. I cant help with that one.


----------



## ember

battalionchief3 said:


> Smells great......tastes like burned beans. I cant help with that one.


x 2
My dad has Alzeimers, BUT he remembers not to have me make coffee!!







I know you think I'm joking, but that is true story.








Ember


----------



## OutbackPM

California Jim said:


> I installed this B&D unit from Camping World last summer and have had good luck with it so far. It's nice to be able to program the coffee so it's ready when you wake up


 Jim

Looks good and out of the way of the counter. Just the ticket. Having it programmed is something I look forward to so the coffee will be ready for when you wake up.

Looking at your picture it looks like you have the older version (relatively speaking) which has had good reviews. There is a newer one like it that has alot of people upset with it failing soon after purchase. That's why I was looking for an alternative and experience from a user.


----------



## boats313

We have the same B+D under counter model, I think we got it from Target. It works fine, nothing special but no complaints either.


----------



## timber

OutbackPM said:


> I have been looking for a good under counter space saver coffee maker and the list is rather short. The newer Black and decker one has very bad reviews but I saw this one that looks the ticket if a little on the expensive side.
> 
> Has anyone seen or bought one?
> 
> http://www.contoure.com/built-in-coffee-makers.htm


We have a B&D and like it. Makes good coffee and is simple to install & use. I haven't seen anything that would make me say something bad about it.


----------



## Scoutr2

California Jim said:


> I installed this B&D unit from Camping World last summer and have had good luck with it so far. It's nice to be able to program the coffee so it's ready when you wake up


Jim has the same problem in his 28BHS that we have in our 29BHS - no counter space. The coffee maker has to sit on the sink cover or on the stove cover - neither of which is a good place at breakfast time. The only other option is to set it on that stupid flip-up table space that blocks half of the only doorway.

I gotta get one of these B&D under-counter coffee makers. I couldn't picture in my mind how much space it would take up over the sink, but thanks to Jim's photo, I can see how it fits - nicely. (I haven't been inside out Outback since last December!)

Thanks for the idea, Jim. That's the third mod on my list for this spring - if it ever gets here. (Counting all the rain/sleet/snow/ice we've gotten this year around Peoria, we already moved into 2nd place for the wettest winter on record - since 1883. About the 3rd snowiest, I think.)

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## prevish gang

Just food for thought. I have always heard from firefighters that it is never good to leave any appliance plugged in that could potentially catch on fire because of a heating element. The idea of putting something like that directly under my cabinet makes me nervous especially in a travel trailer which could go up pretty fast anyhow. Maybe some of the firefighters here could chime in to let us know about the dangers that may or may not exist.

Darlene


----------



## Tyvekcat

My brother and his wife got us one of these coffee makers for Christmas. Its a Coleman, goes on the propane burner.
Non Electric. Havn't tried it yet, look forward to it, soon.








Enjoy.


----------



## 3athlete

Tyvekcat said:


> My brother and his wife got us one of these coffee makers for Christmas. Its a Coleman, goes on the propane burner.
> Non Electric. Havn't tried it yet, look forward to it, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


We had one of those until we dropped the pot and couldn't find a replacement that fit...we liked it very much! Goooooood coffee!


----------



## CamperAndy

Tyvekcat said:


> My brother and his wife got us one of these coffee makers for Christmas. Its a Coleman, goes on the propane burner.
> Non Electric. Havn't tried it yet, look forward to it, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


^^X2^^ on this as we dry camp way more then we do with services this coffee makes works great. Just have to make sure you are paying attention when the thing runs out of water as the bottom will get very hot really quick when the water finishes..


----------



## Sayonara

Under mount! great idea! And good recommendation to make sure its unpluged when not in use.


----------



## FlashG

Black and Decker makes both glass carafes and the metal insulated type with a glass liner. We like ours and we have the metal type. Only problem the metal type is a little difficult to clean and you cant see how much coffee is left.

I bought mine on-line but later found them at Walmart and Lowes. Cost $55.00


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Tyvekcat said:


> My brother and his wife got us one of these coffee makers for Christmas. Its a Coleman, goes on the propane burner.
> Non Electric. Havn't tried it yet, look forward to it, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


we have the same one...works great for us "dry" campers.


----------



## luv2camp

I got the B&D under cabinet coffee maker (with a glass carafe) for Christmas for my home. Coffee is good and with the removable water holder, it's easy to fill. Only complaint I have is that I usually only make 3 cups of coffee each morning and the filter seems to collapse in all the time - releasing some grinds into the coffee. I just have to get a permanent filter to fix that.


----------



## OregonCampin

We dry camp too much for a regular coffee pot, so we use a French Press - no electricty needed and makes great coffee every time!

We have the insulated larger version on this page: Starbucks French Press. Works great and keeps the coffee warm a long time - even when sitting outside.


----------



## California Jim

When dry camping we prefer to use an old fasioned Coleman percolator like this one. We call it "Campin Coffee" and still enjoy it as well as a good cup of drip. One word of warning though. Do it on the the outside stovetop. If done inside the camper you will have dripping wet windows when it's finished!

This model will last forever.

Coleman #805D712T


----------



## skippershe

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We dry camp too much for a regular coffee pot, so we use a French Press - no electricty needed and makes great coffee every time!
> 
> We have the insulated larger version on this page: Starbucks French Press. Works great and keeps the coffee warm a long time - even when sitting outside.


X2 on the Starbucks stainless thermal french press!








I work at Starbucks because I'm such a coffee addict








We have a KitchenAid coffee maker with a stainless carafe and the french press loaded in the Roo at all times...gotta be ready for anything!


----------



## ColoradoChip

skippershe said:


> We dry camp too much for a regular coffee pot, so we use a French Press - no electricty needed and makes great coffee every time!
> 
> We have the insulated larger version on this page: Starbucks French Press. Works great and keeps the coffee warm a long time - even when sitting outside.


X2 on the Starbucks stainless thermal french press!








I work at Starbucks because I'm such a coffee addict








We have a KitchenAid coffee maker with a stainless carafe and the french press loaded in the Roo at all times...gotta be ready for anything!
[/quote]

We have a clear plastic french press that has a removable neoprene insulation sleeve. When we need alot of coffee, we use the metal camping percolator. They both work great.


----------



## Tyvekcat

California Jim said:


> When dry camping we prefer to use an old fasioned Coleman percolator like this one. We call it "Campin Coffee" and still enjoy it as well as a good cup of drip. One word of warning though. Do it on the the outside stovetop. If done inside the camper you will have dripping wet windows when it's finished!
> This model will last forever.
> Coleman #805D712T


Old School rules !


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ahhh. My other favorite subject! COFFEE!

Ok, I'm a little biased here....but most of those coffee makers suck! (IMHO)

I used to use them, so I know what you are drinking.

Here are my thoughts:

Percolator:
Tried and true method of many campers. It's quick and easy.
Problem...overextraction of the coffee leaves your coffee bitter. (but some people like it that way)

Auto Drip:
My problem with this....the hot plate. It ruins the coffee in as little as 15 minutes sitting there. I also don't like them from a firefighter standpoint...but they do sell them without hotplates. (think thermal carafe) Coffee can be pretty tasty from an auto drip, just not as good as it could be.

That stovetop drip maker just screams FIRE! to me. I don't like it for that reason, and have no experience with it. If it works, and you are careful...great.

French Press:
This is one of the best cups of coffee you can make. It's simple, safe, and doesn't take up counter space. You can heat water in the microwave, on the stove or over a fire. You are in control of the steep time, not the coffee maker. The only other tips I'd give...remove all the coffee from the press right away. The coffee will continue to extract even when the grounds are plunged to the bottom. Put it in a carafe if you must. The key to a great cup of coffee is fresh beans, and freshly ground to the right size. Mmmmmmm. (oh, and quality water!)

Jolly's Favorite:
My favorite coffee makers are Single Serve Coffee makers, such as the Keurig. Each cup is made fresh, from K-cups containing coffee sealed in cups that are only pierced when you make the cup. Fresh, fast, and fantastic! There are many coffee makers out there using the single serve concept. You can learn more about it at another site I moderate at singleservecoffee.com. I have one at work, one at home, one in my RV, and one for travel. (diehard)

I recently got into HOME ROASTING my own coffee. If you haven't tried coffee this fresh...you are missing out! What a difference! I buy green coffee beans from all over the world...and roast them at home.

However you like your coffee...enjoy it. I really love the perc...so I kept it. I think a better use is using it to heat water for coffee in a French Press, however!

Nothing like the smell of fresh coffee wafting through the morning air at the campground! (ok, except maybe the smell of bacon!)


----------



## ColoradoChip

NDJollyMon said:


> Ahhh. My other favorite subject! COFFEE!
> 
> Ok, I'm a little biased here....but most of those coffee makers suck! (IMHO)
> 
> I used to use them, so I know what you are drinking.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Percolator:
> Tried and true method of many campers. It's quick and easy.
> Problem...overextraction of the coffee leaves your coffee bitter. (but some people like it that way)
> 
> Auto Drip:
> My problem with this....the hot plate. It ruins the coffee in as little as 15 minutes sitting there. I also don't like them from a firefighter standpoint...but they do sell them without hotplates. (think thermal carafe) Coffee can be pretty tasty from an auto drip, just not as good as it could be.
> 
> That stovetop drip maker just screams FIRE! to me. I don't like it for that reason, and have no experience with it. If it works, and you are careful...great.
> 
> French Press:
> This is one of the best cups of coffee you can make. It's simple, safe, and doesn't take up counter space. You can heat water in the microwave, on the stove or over a fire. You are in control of the steep time, not the coffee maker. The only other tips I'd give...remove all the coffee from the press right away. The coffee will continue to extract even when the grounds are plunged to the bottom. Put it in a carafe if you must. The key to a great cup of coffee is fresh beans, and freshly ground to the right size. Mmmmmmm. (oh, and quality water!)
> 
> Jolly's Favorite:
> My favorite coffee makers are Single Serve Coffee makers, such as the Keurig. Each cup is made fresh, from K-cups containing coffee sealed in cups that are only pierced when you make the cup. Fresh, fast, and fantastic! There are many coffee makers out there using the single serve concept. You can learn more about it at another site I moderate at singleservecoffee.com. I have one at work, one at home, one in my RV, and one for travel. (diehard)
> 
> I recently got into HOME ROASTING my own coffee. If you haven't tried coffee this fresh...you are missing out! What a difference! I buy green coffee beans from all over the world...and roast them at home.
> 
> However you like your coffee...enjoy it. I really love the perc...so I kept it. I think a better use is using it to heat water for coffee in a French Press, however!
> 
> Nothing like the smell of fresh coffee wafting through the morning air at the campground! (ok, except maybe the smell of bacon!)


 You are hard core! Roasting coffee at home is the sign of a true addict  My at home preference is making beer for my kererator behind the bar in my basement theatre room! Roasting beans sounds nice, though!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yea, roasting is really simple. With some green coffee, you can roast on the stove, a hot air popcorn popper or a coffee roaster.
Green Coffee is much cheaper than roasted coffee, and it can be stored for a year or more. (and ohhhhhh the taste!)

Entry level coffee roasters cost around $75.

PS...stockpile some good coffee. Prices are on the rise!


----------



## skippershe

NDJollyMon said:


> PS...stockpile some good coffee. Prices are on the rise!


I get a free pound a week and never make my own coffee at home...only when camping








I go in every day for my venti 6 shot Americano with 2" of room








There are stockpiles of Starbucks coffee beans in my cupboard


----------



## OregonCampin

skippershe said:


> PS...stockpile some good coffee. Prices are on the rise!


I get a free pound a week and never make my own coffee at home...only when camping








I go in every day for my venti 6 shot Americano with 2" of room








There are stockpiles of Starbucks coffee beans in my cupboard








[/quote]

Sorry Skipper - I am not a Starbucks fan... the coffee always tates bitter to me. Here is Oregon (in the land of coffee shops) we have a local company that started in Medford and has now expanded through the NW (and I hear into Cali soon) - if you are passing through and get a chance, check out Dutch Brothers coffee - great local company with AWESOME coffee (and a great atmosphere!) Maybe you should buy a franchise - I hear they are still for sale in Cali....

I do like the Kenya roast from Starbucks for frech pressing.....


----------



## jewel

Tyvekcat said:


> My brother and his wife got us one of these coffee makers for Christmas. Its a Coleman, goes on the propane burner.
> Non Electric. Havn't tried it yet, look forward to it, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


Thats the one we have too!! Its great!! I love it. I think it makes the best camping coffee 







~~ We use it on our outside stove. I feel safer using it there than inside with the kiddies.









jewels ::: whos itching to go camping :::


----------



## skippershe

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Sorry Skipper - I am not a Starbucks fan... the coffee always tates bitter to me. Here is Oregon (in the land of coffee shops) we have a local company that started in Medford and has now expanded through the NW (and I hear into Cali soon) - if you are passing through and get a chance, check out Dutch Brothers coffee - great local company with AWESOME coffee (and a great atmosphere!) Maybe you should buy a franchise - I hear they are still for sale in Cali....
> 
> I do like the Kenya roast from Starbucks for frech pressing.....


I ONLY brew/press and drink the espresso roast, nothing else. Contrary to popular belief, espresso is just a roast. It is not nearly as strong as French or Italian roasts. It is sweet and smooth and is just a nice all around coffee.

Oh, btw...Starbucks doesn't use the word bitter...it's "Acidity"









My husband can't stand starbucks coffee either...when we camp, we have to make 2 seperate pots of coffee









Thanks for the tip...I'll have to check out Dutch Brothers


----------



## MaeJae

I can't remember who said it ... If it was here 
or if it was one of my friends here at home.
The under the cupboard coffee pot would not
be good for our "white" cupboards in the camper.
The vapors that coffee releases while brewing
will stain the outside of the cupboard over time.









Haven't used one like this so I don't personally
know if this is an issue.
MaeJae


----------



## OutbackPM

I guess I learnt alot about coffee that I did not know before but I gather no one has the Contoure coffee maker to comment on.

Keep it coming I think this is more interesting.

Jolly man, don't you prefer expresso? I thought that was supposed to be the best way of making coffee?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> There are stockpiles of Starbucks coffee beans in my cupboard


Feel free to send some on up to my house...


----------



## mountainlady56

To JollyMan and all the other "coffee addicts" out there: My mom was a die-hard percolator coffee person, and she made the huge perculators at work, when she was an office manager for many years. People always said she made the best coffee!! Her secret? She sprinkled a little salt on the coffee before brewing.......never had a bitter cup. As years went on, she transferred to instant, at home, and continued to add a pinch of salt to hers.
Also, I'm like Oregan Camper.......you can HAVE Starbucks!!







My oldest son (23) took me there, the other day for a "treat" and got me their mildest coffee......there went $3 down the drain.......literally.......all the cream/sweetener in the WORLD couldn't make that stuff not taste bitter!!








I had an under-the-counter in my home, before, and loved it. I did make sure to plug/unplug it each time, though.
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon

I use the HANDPRESSO WILD for espresso. It's completely portable so you can take it hiking, biking, camping, etc.
It has a hand pump to get it pressured to 16 bar. You just pump it up, add 2oz hot water and an ESE pod and hit the button.
Nothing like a true espresso drink in the woods! I've been using Starbucks ESE pods in it to make lattes. It's a really cool gadget to have.
you can see them at:

Handpresso Wild


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> I use the HANDPRESSO WILD for espresso. It's completely portable so you can take it hiking, biking, camping, etc.
> It has a hand pump to get it pressured to 16 bar. You just pump it up, add 2oz hot water and an ESE pod and hit the button.
> Nothing like a true espresso drink in the woods! I've been using Starbucks ESE pods in it to make lattes. It's a really cool gadget to have.
> you can see them at:
> 
> Handpresso Wild


...one more thing added to the growing list of things to buy for the Outback...


----------



## Crismon4

....hmmmm...coffee, my 2nd favorite subject (next to RVing)......I use an Aeropress (though I'd love to try the Handpresso). I can use freshly ground coffee and make it as strong as I want...plus the price is great ~$26


----------



## skippershe

geez, and I thought I was hard core...


----------



## California Jim

Good grief Y'all. Just load the Mr. Coffee and be done with it


----------



## H2oSprayer

prevish gang said:


> Just food for thought. I have always heard from firefighters that it is never good to leave any appliance plugged in that could potentially catch on fire because of a heating element. The idea of putting something like that directly under my cabinet makes me nervous especially in a travel trailer which could go up pretty fast anyhow. Maybe some of the firefighters here could chime in to let us know about the dangers that may or may not exist.
> 
> Darlene


From this firefighters standpoint, I would be sure to buy one that is UL listed as an under the cabinet coffee maker. UL preforms tests on these units to make sure that they can be safely used. Additionally, I would buy one that has a clock. Not only so that I can wake to a freshly brewed cup of coffee, but will also turn off two hours after it comes. Thus, improving the safety factor.


----------



## luckylynn

Oregon_Camper said:


> I use the HANDPRESSO WILD for espresso. It's completely portable so you can take it hiking, biking, camping, etc.
> It has a hand pump to get it pressured to 16 bar. You just pump it up, add 2oz hot water and an ESE pod and hit the button.
> Nothing like a true espresso drink in the woods! I've been using Starbucks ESE pods in it to make lattes. It's a really cool gadget to have.
> you can see them at:
> 
> Handpresso Wild


...one more thing added to the growing list of things to buy for the Outback...
[/quote]

Ok I do so love my







( use to run a coffee bar ,so know lots about coffee & different ways to make it) but at the price of this little jewle( $149) and beleave me it does do the job the add says and does make a Great cup of expresso but I will have to pass and save those $$$$ for half a tank of gas so I can go camping









Lynn


----------



## Oregon_Camper

luckylynn said:


> I use the HANDPRESSO WILD for espresso. It's completely portable so you can take it hiking, biking, camping, etc.
> It has a hand pump to get it pressured to 16 bar. You just pump it up, add 2oz hot water and an ESE pod and hit the button.
> Nothing like a true espresso drink in the woods! I've been using Starbucks ESE pods in it to make lattes. It's a really cool gadget to have.
> you can see them at:
> 
> Handpresso Wild


...one more thing added to the growing list of things to buy for the Outback...
[/quote]

Ok I do so love my







( use to run a coffee bar ,so know lots about coffee & different ways to make it) but at the price of this little jewle( $149) and beleave me it does do the job the add says and does make a Great cup of expresso but I will have to pass and save those $$$$ for half a tank of gas so I can go camping









Lynn
[/quote]

Wow...I thought it said $49...not $149.









Guess this one won't make the shopping list afterall.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yea, they are a little spendy but they are very well built. But...if you are out in the woods with nothing but a campfire...(and the Handpresso) you can still have a real espresso) Ok...I use it in the kitchen....


----------



## davel1957

I like Jim's idea. One thing that we do is as soon as the coffee is ready we pour a cup and put the rest in a "pumper jug" that keeps the coffee fresh and hot. It never tastes bitter this way.

Dave


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yea, get it off those burners quick. Thermos, carafe, thermal mug....


----------



## n2striper

I will go as far as grinding my own beans but thats about it. We have a regular B&D coffee maker and it does a fine job. Good god we need to get out and camp.


----------



## Sayonara

NDJollyMon said:


> Yea, get it off those burners quick. Thermos, carafe, thermal mug....


Intersting that you say that. I was thinking of pouring it in to my Thermos just to save it from the hotplate/burner when camping. 
i would like a nice carafe coffee maker, any suggestions.


----------



## Reverie

Jim,

What did you plug the unit into? Isn't that the space the radio normally occupies? Is that a 12Volt Coffee Maker?

Reverie


----------



## California Jim

Hey Rev.

And no, it's a 120v. residential coffee maker that you could (and most probably) use at home. There's already a 120v plug in the top of the cabinet that feeds the microwave. However it only has (had) 1 outlet so I had to mod it with another outlet to accept the new coffee maker.

I ditched the factory radio and installed a standard car type radio in the space over the microwave. If you look close at the picture you'll see it up there. In our unit (28BHS) the factory antenna wire and all the other radio wires will easily pull over to the new location above the micro. It's an easy install, but you do have to remove the micro to access the new radio space. Oh yeah, our roof speakers are wired in series (both the same channel) so this was a good opportunity to pull in a separate channel wire so the speakers can be true stereo. I also installed new speakers while I was up there.

For even more fun we selected a radio that has that little 1/8" input on the front so we can plug in the iPod and have access to all of our tunes & podcasts. I installed a little bamboo box on the wall up near the roof that the iPod sits in when used this way.

It was a very worthwhile project that I would highly recommend. Two thumbs up from the wife. And she is not easily impressed


----------



## NDJollyMon

Sayonara said:


> Yea, get it off those burners quick. Thermos, carafe, thermal mug....


Intersting that you say that. I was thinking of pouring it in to my Thermos just to save it from the hotplate/burner when camping. 
i would like a nice carafe coffee maker, any suggestions.
[/quote]

I always just made the coffee, and poured it into my own thermal carafe. (prior to switching to single serve coffee makers)


----------



## ronmhagen

Did you ever try one of those Contoure coffee makers OutbackPM?

I just ordered one last night so I can try one out soon. They are very expensive, but not as deep as the 12-cup Black and Decker. That will be important to me when I mount the coffee maker to finish my new mod to fit it in on the 26kbrs.

In addition, as mentioned previously, Black and Decker is having a lot of quality issues according to recent reviews. The new models don't seem to be up to par with the previous ones.

I seen the Contoure at Camping World for $119.95, but ordered it online for $89.95 at www.defender.com. A lot of money, but we paid that for our Bunn at home so if the coffee is good, it pays for itself.









http://www.contoure.com/built-in-coffee-makers.htm


----------



## skippershe

forumcoach said:


> Did you ever try one of those Contoure coffee makers OutbackPM?
> 
> I just ordered one last night so I can try one out soon. They are very expensive, but not as deep as the 12-cup Black and Decker. That will be important to me when I mount the coffee maker to finish my new mod to fit it in on the 26kbrs.
> 
> In addition, as mentioned previously, Black and Decker is having a lot of quality issues according to recent reviews. The new models don't seem to be up to par with the previous ones.
> 
> I seen the Contoure at Camping World for $119.95, but ordered it online for $89.95 at www.defender.com. A lot of money, but we paid that for our Bunn at home so if the coffee is good, it pays for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.contoure.com/built-in-coffee-makers.htm


Nice! I'd love to hear what you think about this Contoure coffee make after you've had a chance to test it.
The thermal carafe is a major plus!! I've been looking for the perfect under counter style for the Outback and hopefully this is the one for me


----------



## ronmhagen

If it makes it here before the weekend, I'll share my thoughts in a week.


----------



## skippershe

forumcoach said:


> If it makes it here before the weekend, I'll share my thoughts in a week.


Cool! Thanks for being our guinea pig


----------



## OutbackPM

forumcoach said:


> Did you ever try one of those Contoure coffee makers OutbackPM?


Forumcoach

Yes I bought one from SailorSams (I think that was the name) and installed it on my new camper. To me it appears good quality and works very well. You can leave it all together when you travel without it falling out. I was not sure about the carrafe and how long it would keep the coffee warm but so far I have been pleased with that capability. Because it is cool to touch you can put it down on the counter or table without risk of burning anything including yourself. If its been a while then a quick microwave (of the mug not carrafe)brings it right back. Some say the warmers burn the coffee so this would make it better I suppose. I can't say I have noticed that.

I mounted it under the cabinet and the tmplate that came with it made it easy. The bolts will be long so they will need to b trimmed in the cupboard where you attach it so it does not interfere with anything in the cupboard. At first I could not see where the two main parts came apart but there is a hook latch at the back so don't force it its easy when you have it right(







)

You can set the timer and when it is finished it beeps to let you know. It also turns off completely after the beep so there is no more electricity draw which should be a safety benefit in general. I had one coffe maker at home go bad and melt itself but did not cause any damage and eventually shut itself off.

Hope yours works out like mine


----------



## ronmhagen

Quick ship from Defender.com, the coffee maker arrived today. I have it mounted and enjoyed the first pot. Pictures are available on the new thread I just made showing the mod to create room for it in the 26kbrs.

I am very pleased with the coffee maker fit and brew. The only drawback I could see would be that with the carafe it does add a little weight to the pot which could bother some people. It is worth it for me since the carafe allows the coffee maker to automatically shut off after brew and keep the coffee warm for quite a while. In addition the carafe is not hot so you can set it on the table or counter.


----------



## skippershe

Thanks for the Contoure reviews!
This is definitely on my list of wants now


----------

